# Another idiotic decision



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Hello fellow drivers,

My car is a 2004 Lexus LS 430 with approximately 150k+ miles. No major repairs throughout ownership. Excluding wear and tear such as brakes, tyres and suspension, minor ones are the door actuators, oil leak (engine gasket) and cruise control. Now, I am hit with a $6000 bill for the transmission. Anyone with the ability of making logical judgement would sell the car in the blink of an eye but my heart often overrides the brain. 

A few months ago, the car was sluggish occasionally going in reverse but once it was given enough time to warm up, it reversed without any problems. Fast forward to last week, instead of difficulty in reverse, the car was sluggish to accelerate. Again, the car drove fine after a few minutes. Two days ago, the car did not move upon start up unless the engine hit 2000 rpm, which is ridiculous. My experience is that the car only hits 2000 rpm or above when travelling 60 mph+. 

Although as ignorant as I am, I do not need a dealer to tell me the transmission is failing. What it is beyond comprehension is that at this astronomical repair cost, the dealer would only put a re-manufactured one to my car. If the donor car has more or less the same mileage as my car, if not more, it is just a matter of time for the donor transmission to fail. Perhaps I may be better off to roll the dice, buy a used transmission from eBay and pray a transmission shop will do the job right at a fraction of the cost. The pain of losing my love is still excruciating and certainly I do not want to experience anything similar again (over the years, I have developed bonding of some kind with this car). Selling it is the last thing I hope for. 

Are Toyotas made to last? I will leave this to your judgment. My answer to that would be 'depends'. Honestly with the age of this car, it is understandable that something starts to fail. As with my other newer LS, a failing suspension at 26k miles is ridiculous. This is why my jaw drops each time reading stories of Prius / Camry / Corolla that never breaks at unbelievably high miles. Why is not the case for Lexus? 

Thank you for taking the time to read.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hello fellow drivers,
> 
> My car is a 2004 Lexus LS 430 with approximately 150k+ miles. No major repairs throughout ownership. Excluding wear and tear such as brakes, tyres and suspension, minor ones are the door actuators, oil leak (engine gasket) and cruise control. Now, I am hit with a $6000 bill for the transmission. Anyone with the ability of making logical judgement would sell the car in the blink of an eye but my heart often overrides the brain.
> 
> ...


Try changing the transmission filter & fluid first ?

Run a diagnostics test via computer.

Check transmission solenoids.

Rule out minor things FIRST.

P.S. - LEXUS IS BUILT BY TOYOTA .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Refurbished $2,700.00 give or take plus shipping.










" refurbished" may mean they changed the shift Solenoids.

Have it looked at by an INDEPENDENT mechanic.
Then decide.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Try changing the transmission filter & fluid first ?
> 
> Run a diagnostics test via computer.
> 
> ...


Could also be a bad valve body…

Low fluid… (perhaps from very slow leak)

Bad torque converter…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Refurbished $2,700.00 give or take plus shipping.
> 
> View attachment 682541
> 
> ...


May have to be matched to the VIN… not a big deal though if it is required…


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Software Update or an E.C.U. Module may be your answer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Could also be a bad valve body…
> 
> Low fluid… (perhaps from very slow leak)
> 
> Bad torque converter…


Exactly. I would replace filter & fluid.
Higher R.P.M.s are causing it to shift. So it may be a clog.dirt. changing filter would REVEAL excess metal particles indicating excessive band wear.

Cheapest place to start besides computer diagnostic tests.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Sounds to me like it just needs a band adjustment. A simple procedure, but not an everyday do-it-yourself project. Tell the dealer to f/off and drive the vehicle to a transmission repair shop.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Quick research indicates the problem is common in that make & is often resolved with a software update.

Check engine light Should come on if a Solenoid is the cause.

Transmission flash software update SHOULD cost from $75.00 - $250.00

Consult club Lexi's online to review experience & recommendations of Others who have Already been down this path.

Remember . . . Cars that Shift earn more TRADE IN DOLLARS !

So even if you no longer trust the car, it may Still be worth fixing.

Or . . . I'll give you $500.00 right now for it.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Sounds to me like it just needs a band adjustment. A simple procedure, but not an everyday do-it-yourself project. Tell the STEALERSHIP to f/off and drive the vehicle to a transmission repair shop.


FIFY 👍


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Quick research indicates the problem is common in that make & is often resolved with a software update.


Without actually seeing the vehicle I would most likely go with burned fluid and clogged filter first… change those, reset transmission software and see what happens… JMO


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Without actually seeing the vehicle I would most likely go with burned fluid and clogged filter first… change those, reset transmission software and see what happens… JMO


She should be able to do BOTH for under $500.00

Just changing fluid & filter will tell you a LOT about the transmission.

Too much metal = SELL. Even if it shifts good.

Car should be good till 300,000 miles with no Major repairs.

Software update & transmission filter/ fluid change is just ROUTINE MAINTENENCE.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Blinker fluid, muffler bearing, and flux capacitor was never mentioned.

Very disappointed in you guys.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> She should be able to do BOTH for under $500.00
> 
> Just changing fluid & filter will tell you a LOT about the transmission.
> 
> ...


Cost will obviously depend on type of fluid (some are upwards of $30 per quart), and type of trans, auto or CVT. Not really familiar with Toyota cars, I will admit…

Would definitely agree to sell the vehicle if metal is found on magnetic plug or in filter…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Blinker fluid, muffler bearing, and flux capacitor was never mentioned.
> 
> Very disappointed in you guys.


We didn’t get that far yet… it was coming up shortly…


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I would change fluid & filter NO FLUSH !
Flush in 18 year old car could cause leaking seals.
And REPROGRAM SOFTWARE .

IT IS BASICALLY A FANCY TOYOTA .

SHOULD BE MORE LIFE LEFT IN IT.

( You could Always REBUILD the transmission yourself on the kitchen table. . .. )

DAMN ! THE KITS AINT CHEAP !
OVER $1,000.00 WITH SOLENOID PISTONS.
OVER $700.00 WITHOUT !

BUT . . . A KIT IS THE ONLY WAY TO GET ALL THE INTERNALS NEW .
A$2,700.00 AUTOZONE REBUILD WITH CORE CHARGE ADDED ON TO THAT ) will only have damaged parts replaced. Not worn parts.( Cheap)








The little silver can looking thing at top left corner is the Filter. Try that with New Fluid FIRST.
DO THE SOFTWARE UPDATE.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I would change fluid & filter NO FLUSH !
> Flush in 18 year old car could cause leaking seals.
> And REPROGRAM SOFTWARE .
> 
> ...


Flushing could cause other major problems to appear as the old gummy fluid or metals floating around could get stuck in valve body completely destroying it.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Holy failed troubleshooting you guys!

Jessica. Before you do *anything* check your fluid level. Keep the car running in park. Find the transmission dip stick. Pull it out. Wipe it off. Put it all the way in, then pull it out. What is the reading on the stick?

EDIT: If your car does not have a dip stick you should take it into a trusted mechanic and have the level checked. I would trust a well-rated oil change place before a transmission shop. Only because their business relies on finding problems.

You are experiencing that classic signs of getting low on fluid. The transmission may be fine. Just DON'T drive the car except to the mechanic or you could cause damage. You may well just have a leak, and if so shouldn't cost that much to fix.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Also if you are going to change transmission, you should also change torque converter.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Holy failed troubleshooting you guys!
> 
> Jessica. Before you do *anything* check your fluid level. Keep the car running in park. Find the transmission dip stick. Pull it out. Wipe it off. Put it all the way in, then pull it out. What is the reading on the stick?
> 
> Low fluid levels will produce the classic symptoms she is experiencing.


We did not fail on anything… and why are you yelling??! 🤬

Oh, not all cars actually have transmission dipsticks anymore or oil dipsticks for that matter…


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Jessica, if your fluid level is in the normal range on the marks on the dip stick, again don't do *anything*. I will give you a link to a treatment you should try *before* changing the fluid or certainly before giving up on this transmission.

Not trying to be a know-it-all. Been there. Done that. I have brought transmissions back from the dead.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Holy failed troubleshooting you guys!
> 
> Jessica. Before you do *anything* check your fluid level. Keep the car running in park. Find the transmission dip stick. Pull it out. Wipe it off. Put it all the way in, then pull it out. What is the reading on the stick?
> 
> Low fluid levels will produce the classic symptoms she is experiencing.


Before I forget, clearly some transmission dipstick p0rn going on in your post…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Jessica, if your fluid level is in the normal range on the marks on the dip stick, again don't do *anything*. I will give you a link to a treatment you should try *before* changing the fluid or certainly before giving up on this transmission.
> 
> Not trying to be a know-it-all. Been there. Done that. I have brought transmissions back from the dead.


With Lucas??? LOL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

All the little rubber O rings in the picture . . 
Are the Reason I would NOT do a flush !


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Google says that thing doesn't have a dipstick. Just a fill and a drain plug.

A full transmission should have 10 quarts of fluid but only three quarts would be drained if you just undid the plug and Let It Go. So I guess you could check it just by draining it and filling it back up again with three quarts of transmission fluid.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Holy failed troubleshooting you guys!
> 
> Jessica. Before you do *anything* check your fluid level. Keep the car running in park. Find the transmission dip stick. Pull it out. Wipe it off. Put it all the way in, then pull it out. What is the reading on the stick?
> 
> Low fluid levels will produce the classic symptoms she is experiencing.


Yes.
I just assumed that part.
But YES !


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Google says that thing doesn't have a dipstick. Just a fill and a drain plug.


That requires a temperature controlled fill by a shop that has the right equipment to do as such…


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Google says that thing doesn't have a dipstick. Just a fill and a drain plug.


Open the fill plug.
If you can't see fluid, fill till it spills.
Dab a q tip in there. See how far down you go to see red.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

So, how many more posts until the first official fight starts in this thread? Lmao


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> With Lucas??? LOL


Sawdust !


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Sawdust !


Is that like putting pepper in your radiator to stop a leak?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

There are LEXUS FORUMS.
DONT TRUST US.
GO TO LEXUS FORUM.
VIEW SOFTWARE FLASH.

MANY SWEAR IT WAS A FIX FOR THE PROBLEM YOU " SEEM" TO BE HAVING.

Changing fluid will allow judgement of band wear.
At 150,000 miles . . . It is time.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

All you guys are doing is hijacking the thread at this point with the off topic comments. Everyone just stop posting if you are actually interested in helping her. She often only checks the forum once in a while and will be confused from all the posts. Yes, I hijacked the thread because that is where you start.

If there is no dipstick she should take it in to an oil change place or mechanic and have them look for leaks underneath.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> There are LEXUS FORUMS.
> DONT TRUST US.
> GO TO LEXUS FORUM.
> VIEW SOFTWARE FLASH.
> ...


Modern day transmissions do not have bands… they have clutches instead…


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Is that like putting pepper in your radiator to stop a leak?


Worse.
It quiets down worn rear ends which come from Mexico to G.M. trucks with tolerances of 159,000 miles of wear FROM THE FACTORY.
SAWDUST & GREASE


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> All you guys are doing is hijacking the thread. Everyone just stop posting if you are actually interested in helping her. She often only checks the forum once in a while and will be confused from all the posts. Yes, I hijacked the thread because that is where you start.


@W00dbutcher prob had best answer… just refill the blinker fluid…


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Modern day transmissions do not have bands… they have clutches instead…


Same thing.
Fancy terminology.

2004 is " Modern"?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Same thing.
> Fancy terminology.
> 
> 2004 is " Modern"?


More modern than 1974… so yeah lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Blinker fluid, muffler bearing, and flux capacitor was never mentioned.
> 
> Very disappointed in you guys.


I was Saving this . . .
" Blinker Fluid "!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> @W00dbutcher prob had best answer… just refill the blinker fluid…


@W00dbutcher is not responsible for any repair advice related to up.net.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Same thing.
> Fancy terminology.
> 
> 2004 is " Modern"?


Bands are adjustable clutches are not. If the clutch pack fails it needs replacing… this is true for both wet and dry clutches.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> @W00dbutcher is not responsible for any repair advice related to up.net.


Nothing like tagging yourself in your own post… lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> More modern than 1974… so yeah lol


In 1974 models . . .changing transmission fluid could kill those old 3 speeds. Loss of " grit" could cause slippage .

Remember dropping the WHOLE damn transmission to change out a $2.00 front seal ?

76 nova-305 and 73 Pontiac Catalina. 400.

In the Catalina I had to add 1/2 quart of " reconstituted" transmission fluid to pull away from a red light sometimes !

Kept on going though.

Fun job by yourself when using only a floor jack to put car in blocks & to lower transmission when you got it loose !


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> In 1974 models . . .changing transmission fluid could kill those old 3 speeds. Loss of " grit" could cause slippage .
> 
> Remember dropping the WHOLE damn transmission to change out a $2.00 front seal ?
> 
> ...


Now you have to take apart 1/2 the car to change that same front seal… and it cost $5 today… lol


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> In 1974 models . . .changing transmission fluid could kill those old 3 speeds. Loss of " grit" could cause slippage .
> 
> Remember dropping the WHOLE damn transmission to change out a $2.00 front seal ?
> 
> ...


You mean you've never dug a trench in the ground and push the car over it to change the transmission?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> You mean you've never dug a trench in the ground and push the car over it to change the transmission?


And you can repurpose that trench and bury a body when you are done…


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Now you have to take apart 1/2 the car to change that same front seal… and it cost $5 today… lol


Cars are STUPID NOW !

REPROGRMING SOFTWARE A 75% CHANCE OF FIXING THE LEXUS !

They put damn Computers in Tractors now !

We had a hand crank tractor when I was a kid !
Didn't need a damn battery even !

Had a crank handle you stuck into front of engine to TURN IT OVER

Damn tractor is STILL running somewhere probably.








No " softieware" here !


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Cars are STUPID NOW !
> 
> REPROGRMING SOFTWARE A 75% CHANCE OF FIXING THE LEXUS !
> 
> ...


Gonna guess it had a magneto and not an alternator…


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> And you can repurpose that trench and bury a body when you are done…


Where the hell do you live that you're going to kill somebody the same day you're pulling a transmission out of a car?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> You mean you've never dug a trench in the ground and push the car over it to change the transmission?


Hell I had a ditch !
Why dig.
But . . . I worked on cars under the boat shed 
Shade


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Where the hell do you live that you're going to kill somebody the same day you're pulling a transmission out of a car?


Might be the cause of the burial 

Someone sold him a bad transmission !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Now you have to take apart 1/2 the car to change that same front seal… and it cost $5 today… lol


$3.29 AutoZone








Pry old one out with a screwdriver.

Hammer new one in with block of wood .
Took about a minute to remove & install.
Took 1/2 day to get transmission out and 1/2 day to get transmission back in !

Especially if you seperated your universal joint & dropped the needle bearings in the dirt !
Cost you Another $5.99 for a new universal joint & 39 cents for the grease zert !

The old Corvettes used to have 8 damn u joints !
If you were running a built motor, you were going to change them often too.

( Nightmare material )


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Hell I had a ditch !
> Why dig.
> But . . . I worked on cars under the boat shed
> Shade


That works. Plenty of shade underneath the car.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Where the hell do you live that you're going to kill somebody the same day you're pulling a transmission out of a car?


What are you talking about…? They are already dead…


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> That works. Plenty of shade underneath the car.


The shed was FURTHER AWAY from the House !

No danger of bouncing thrown wrenches breaking windows .( It has happened !).
No threats of Obscenity charges for my Language.

I was Not a " cheerful" mechanic.
.i was on a budget.
Cheap misused tools lead to bloody greasy knuckles .
I would sing hymns of praise to the grease monkey gods !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

There is a REASON this bird Looks " High Anxiety".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> That works. Plenty of shade underneath the car.


I actually had a relative die from his car falling on him.
Asphyxiated.
Hard to breathe with 2 tons of iron on your chest.
( Diaphragm don't want to work right.,)
( Can't Holler for Help either)
They called it " Pressing" in the 1600's
So I was always cautious about firm ground & proper vehicle elevation. Even if I was using wood blocks because I only had 1 jack.
I blocked the shit out of those cars.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Let me know if you need advice from a person who took high school auto shop class.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Toocutetofail said:


> Let me know if you need advice from a person who took high school auto shop class.


I think we have met our match fellas… lol


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Toocutetofail said:


> Let me know if you need advice from a person who took high school auto shop class.


I once stayed at a Holiday Inn and we all know you can become anything spending a night in one of them places.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> I once stayed at a Holiday Inn and we all know you can become anything spending a night in one of them places.


I became Michael Jackson once… 🎶“beat it, beat it, beat it, beat it… all you have to do is beat it”🎶

🤐


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> I once stayed at a Holiday Inn and we all know you can become anything spending a night in one of them places.


Hell . . . I've KNOWN HOTEL OWNERS.

There is a REASON I ALWAYS ADJUST CURTAINS & BLOCK certain parts of the Mirror in Hotel Rooms !

Hotel security & Hotel " Detectives" are a bunch of Pervs !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Toocutetofail said:


> Let me know if you need advice from a person who took high school auto shop class.


Got all your Fingers ?

Oh wait . . 
That's " Woodshop".


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Hell . . . I've KNOWN HOTEL OWNERS.
> 
> There is a REASON I ALWAYS ADJUST CURTAINS & BLOCK certain parts of the Mirror in Hotel Rooms !
> 
> Hotel security & Hotel " Detectives" are a bunch of Pervs !


This is why I put the music notes in my last post… 🎶

Ya know, to avoid confusion… lol


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Well this thread started out about diagnosing transmissions, burying people in trenches, and now it’s about hotels… making awesome progress here…


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Toocutetofail said:


> Let me know if you need advice from a person who took high school auto shop class.


Diagnostic Tools along with Vehicle Computers may have Changed some since then . . .















But can you set points & adjust valve clearance ?

At Halliburton in the Special Services mechanic shop we had a valve grinder.
They come up at auction every now & again. Like that Sun diagnostic machine with the tube picture screen . . .

I'm no.mechanic.
I've worked on V-16 Diesels. Converted to natural gas . Compressors,generators,pipeline pumps, turbine " jet" engine generators. G.E.,solar & International Harvester along with Stewart Stevenson turbine generators.
Snubbing equipment,hydraulics,acid pumps,30,000 psi mud pumps,nitrogen pumping units,coil tubing,
Navy ships, Rolls Royce diesel electric systems, drilling rigs , oil production platforms,plants, Refineries . . .

But . . .

Never to auto shop in high school.
Hell,I quit high school.

( I also enjoy drinking beer with millionaires in hole in the wall bars & especially a Good Pissing Contest)


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hello fellow drivers,
> 
> My car is a 2004 Lexus LS 430 with approximately 150k+ miles. No major repairs throughout ownership. Excluding wear and tear such as brakes, tyres and suspension, minor ones are the door actuators, oil leak (engine gasket) and cruise control. Now, I am hit with a $6000 bill for the transmission. Anyone with the ability of making logical judgement would sell the car in the blink of an eye but my heart often overrides the brain.
> 
> ...


Traditional automatic transmissions have long been the weak points on many cars, even Toyota/Lexus. The "Toyota Effect" simply means that the auto box is more likely to go out at 150k - 200k miles instead of the usual 80k-100k for Ford/GM auto boxes. 

The reason that Prius auto transmissions (and Camry Hybrid transmissions) last so long is that they are a different type of transmission. They use a planetary gear set, which isn't really a transmission at all in the traditional sense. Because of the way they work (gears constantly in contact with each other) they suffer only minimal wear and are simply not known for failure. So, if you want a car with a transmission that will go 300k, 400k plus miles then you need a Prius or Camry/Corolla Hybrid.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> I will give you a link to a treatment





_Tron_ said:


> She often only checks the forum once in a while


----------



## uber_312 (Dec 31, 2018)

Scotty Kilmer and The Car Care Nut on YT strongly advise NEVER to get a rebuilt transmission. In their experiences they say there are very few machine shops that can rebuild a damaged one back to spec, and that they almost always prematurely fail. The Car Care Nut also says the air suspensions on some LS's can be problematic and he's taken them out and installed regular suspension systems.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> View attachment 682563


Let’s hope tron does not scare off one of the last 8 women left here…


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uber_312 said:


> Scotty Kilmer and The Car Care Nut on YT strongly advise NEVER to get a rebuilt transmission. In their experiences they say there are very few machine shops that can rebuild a damaged one back to spec, and that they almost always prematurely fail. The Car Care Nut also says the air suspensions on some LS's can be problematic and he's taken them out and installed regular suspension systems.


I've got an air pump on a Caddy working too hard.
Eyeing options.
Airbag system off internet is $2 grand . . .

And
I have to take the fender off to change the right front turn signal !

Let me catch That engineer on the street 1 day !


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Just wait till he discovers he’s got to take off the front clip to change a headlight.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No Walmart headlight bulbs for that one !
Damn Walmart & EVERY auto parts discount shop sells Sylvania bulbs with 1 year life expectancy.
And 1 year is all they will do !

My Hyundai gets good headlight bulb on left front.
Have to take out airbreather & "stuff" to get at it
Any bulb on the right.( Facing out).
All my driving is at night .
Always running headlights.

Every other bulb is LED .
HAVENT CHANGED A SINGLE ONE SINCE I SWITCHED.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> No Walmart headlight bulbs for that one !
> Damn Walmart & EVERY auto parts discount shop sells Sylvania bulbs with 1 year life expectancy.
> And 1 year is all they will do !
> 
> ...


I have spent a lot of time researching headlights. I converted my ODY EX to HID low beams. Best decision ever. 
For the high beams I went with OSRAM Nightbreakers. Very impressive bulbs for the money.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atavar said:


> I have spent a lot of time researching headlights. I converted my ODY EX to HID low beams. Best decision ever.
> For the high beams I went with OSRAM Nightbreakers. Very impressive bulbs for the money.
> View attachment 682575


Always interested in Bright 😎 💡 ideas 💡


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

While on the subject of bulbs, I definitely do not recommend LED’s for headlights unless the reflectors were designed for LED. In incandescent housings they will put as much or more light on the treetops and oncoming drivers eyes as they do on the road. 
In my experience sub $100 LEDs are generally 6 month lights at best. Plus they will not work as a DRL. If you put LEDs in a high/drl housing odds are your high beams will be on constantly.

For fog lights or other applications that are not safety critical LEDs are great. I love them in my backup lights. 
I find it interesting that the US is the only country I have been to that does not require one good spare bulb for every exterior light to be carried in the car at all times.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Holy failed troubleshooting you guys!
> 
> Jessica. Before you do *anything* check your fluid level. Keep the car running in park. Find the transmission dip stick. Pull it out. Wipe it off. Put it all the way in, then pull it out. What is the reading on the stick?
> 
> Low fluid levels will produce the classic symptoms she is experiencing.


You forgot to SCREAM that the transmission fluid on a 2004 Lexus LS430 needs to be at a hot operating temperature before checking the fluid level. The transmission oil is only able to fully expands after it becomes completely heated. A cool temperature reading would give a false low fluid indication on the dipstick, and accidentally overfilling the transmission on an LS430 would prove catastrophic.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Perhaps I may be better off to roll the dice, buy a used transmission from eBay and pray a transmission shop will do the job right at a fraction of the cost.


It’s a fact that repair shops customarily charge a markup on parts. You will save money shopping for the transmission yourself, but in return the shop that installs it will usually refuse to offer any warranty on the labor.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Well this thread started out about diagnosing transmissions, burying people in trenches, and now it’s about hotels… making awesome progress here…


I'm really surprised there was not a single post sexually about the dipstick


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Oh, not all cars actually have transmission dipsticks anymore or oil dipsticks for that matter…


True that, but the 2004 Lexus LS430 will have a dipstick for checking transmission fluid level.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> I'm really surprised there was not a single post sexually about the dipstick


You talking about a dipstick that’s stained with lipstick? 💋


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> True that, but the 2004 Lexus LS430 will have a dipstick for checking transmission fluid level.


Are you sure the 04 to 06 ls430 has a dipstick?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

AAMCO. Get a price on having it rebuilt. Or buy a used car.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Are you sure the 04 to 06 ls430 has a dipstick?


Yes, located near the backside of the engine compartment on the driver-side of the vehicle.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a 2002 LS430 with almost 86K. We used it for cross country trips several times in the first ten years, so lots of fairly easy road miles, but more local stuff now. I think I had better look into getting the transmission serviced. I’ll check with the members on the Lexus owners forum. FYI, mine doesn’t have a dipstick for checking the transmission fluid, and the owner’s manual doesn’t provide any information re checking it as it does for other fluids. Maybe owners complained and the dipstick was brought back for later models.🤷🏼


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yes, located near the backside of the engine compartment on the driver-side of the vehicle.


Everywhere I check says it doesn't have a dipstick it's a sealed transmission. Even the photo of a 2004 doesn't have a dipstick Port?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Here is a link to a video showing how to check the fluid level. It is similar to how the fluid is checked in a manual transmission or rear end...


----------



## Dodger! (7 mo ago)

Denti$t gave me a $2,500 quote for my bad tooth. Root canal plus crown. Medicaid doesn't cover that. I didn't brush my teeth u didn't change your ****** fluid. We are ****ed


----------



## uber_312 (Dec 31, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> No Walmart headlight bulbs for that one !
> Damn Walmart & EVERY auto parts discount shop sells* Sylvania bulbs* with 1 year life expectancy.
> *And 1 year is all they will do !*


It could be the socket...
(6) Headlight keeps blowing!! Honda and other makes - YouTube


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Is that like putting pepper in your radiator to stop a leak?


I've done the pepper in the radiator trick in 2 vehicles and it worked in both vehicles.

The leaks went away for at least a year on both, I don't know how long it worked because I sold both cars. 

I've heard egg whites work well too.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hello fellow drivers,
> 
> My car is a 2004 Lexus LS 430 with approximately 150k+ miles. No major repairs throughout ownership. Excluding wear and tear such as brakes, tyres and suspension, minor ones are the door actuators, oil leak (engine gasket) and cruise control. Now, I am hit with a $6000 bill for the transmission. Anyone with the ability of making logical judgement would sell the car in the blink of an eye but my heart often overrides the brain.
> 
> ...


Sell it, and get a Prius! 😁


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

First of all, thank you for all the replies, whether related or irrelevant to the transmission. The sense of humour of some members has certainly given me some distractions. Confession here to my boss, although I am 100% certain she is not an audience of this forum, I have not made much progress this week (yes, but you see me online). 

While I am still waiting for a detail breakdown for this astronomical task, can I ask if this is the moment to let go the car? Has it passed the point when things start to fail and break one after another? Personally, I do not mind to bite the bullet this time but what if the engine breaks in the coming months or years? Now, I would like to talk about the dealer. Perhaps they are trained to sweet talk their customers, but if they wanted my business so bad, they did not have to tell me a used transmission unit would be used (if I understand them correctly). They said it would come with one-year warranty for both parts and labour, but I would say the odd for this donor unit to fail after the 12-month mark is high. Then I will be drowned in a vicious cycle of replacing transmission? 

If I choose to sell this car, if it can be sold at all, that will put me in a very difficult situation. I will need to fly back to Houston and drive the other car across multiple states to where I live... Don't forget the front strut broke in 2020 when the car was 5 years old with 26k miles.... It would be a miracle if I could still be in one piece after such a long distance drive. That thing is more like an art piece (love the front grill) than a car and here is the dilemma, if I sell that too, that will leave me on foot...



tohunt4me said:


> Try changing the transmission filter & fluid first ?
> 
> Run a diagnostics test via computer.
> 
> ...


I am aware that Lexus is a fancy version of Toyota, this is why I am always puzzled by the fact that the reputation of reliability does not apply to Lexus. The dealer asked $200 for diagnosis, which I agreed.

You reminded me of the transmission fix that I almost forgot. At the120k mile service, I was skeptical for such job since a sealed transmission should translate to 'lifetime fluid' in theory. Although it is unclear what the dealer did to the transmission, nothing went wrong after the job. The term 'service transmission minor' is very ambiguous. The car care nut guy did make a point that you cannot refute, that is, 'Is Toyota going to fix your transmission when it breaks?'.










Later, when my car was at the same shop for maintenance again, I was told there was a transmission fluid leak. The repair was a little pricey but I thought it could be a good investment to prevent disastrous transmission failure. Again, the car shifted perfectly until a few months ago. Here are the details.










Thank you for recommending the Lexus forum. I have tried a brief search and it seems most members there are gearheads! 



_Tron_ said:


> Holy failed troubleshooting you guys!
> 
> Jessica. Before you do *anything* check your fluid level. Keep the car running in park. Find the transmission dip stick. Pull it out. Wipe it off. Put it all the way in, then pull it out. What is the reading on the stick?
> 
> ...


This sounds like a procedure to check engine oil level, which I think I learnt that from you and another member a year ago. Briefly, this is what happened before posting on UP.net - Out of frustration, I stopped at a gas station, opened my trunk and checked the maintenance record, and bought the exact same oil. Then I poured all its content into the engine until the low engine oil warning came off. 

I never know there is a dipstick for transmission fluid. If you read my reply to another member, I believe the dealer has refilled the fluid after sealing the transmission pan. It goes without saying that this is under the assumption that they have done the job right.




Uber's Guber said:


> You forgot to SCREAM that the transmission fluid on a 2004 Lexus LS430 needs to be at a hot operating temperature before checking the fluid level. The transmission oil is only able to fully expands after it becomes completely heated. A cool temperature reading would give a false low fluid indication on the dipstick, and accidentally overfilling the transmission on an LS430 would prove catastrophic.


This is what the dealer said too at the time of fixing the transmission leak. The way they boasted the expertise and skills required to fill with the correct amount of fluid at the correct temperature, and emphasized overfilling can equally be catastrophic has certainly provided the highest level of assurance as possible. May be I was too naive?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

There is a " vent" atop transmissions to relieve built up pressure. If you have to drive through very deep water . . .there is a chance it can enter the transmission & transmission fluid.( This can happen where I live)

If caught in this situation,changing fluid & filter would be wise.


Atavar said:


> While on the subject of bulbs, I definitely do not recommend LED’s for headlights unless the reflectors were designed for LED. In incandescent housings they will put as much or more light on the treetops and oncoming drivers eyes as they do on the road.
> In my experience sub $100 LEDs are generally 6 month lights at best. Plus they will not work as a DRL. If you put LEDs in a high/drl housing odds are your high beams will be on constantly.
> 
> For fog lights or other applications that are not safety critical LEDs are great. I love them in my backup lights.
> I find it interesting that the US is the only country I have been to that does not require one good spare bulb for every exterior light to be carried in the car at all times.


It seems LED headlights are not legal at present.
So I never tried those.
They state " for off road use only" in the adds.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> First of all, thank you for all the replies, whether related or irrelevant to the transmission. The sense of humour of some members has certainly given me some distractions. Confession here to my boss, although I am 100% certain she is not an audience of this forum, I have not made much progress this week (yes, but you see me online).
> 
> While I am still waiting for a detail breakdown for this astronomical task, can I ask if this is the moment to let go the car? Has it passed the point when things start to fail and break one after another? Personally, I do not mind to bite the bullet this time but what if the engine breaks in the coming months or years? Now, I would like to talk about the dealer. Perhaps they are trained to sweet talk their customers, but if they wanted my business so bad, they did not have to tell me a used transmission unit would be used (if I understand them correctly). They said it would come with one-year warranty for both parts and labour, but I would say the odd for this donor unit to fail after the 12-month mark is high. Then I will be drowned in a vicious cycle of replacing transmission?
> 
> ...


Thanks for including that info on the transmission. Again, I would not consider the car a has-been until you find out if it is just another leak. Anyone, even an oil change place can have a look under the car and instantly know.

By all appearances from looking at the receipts you posted the trans repair was done properly. At least on paper. It shows the correct steps being done. But I am even more suspicious now than before that you just have a leak. A bolt wasn't tightened enough, a warped pan, something like that. Not an expensive fix. Get someone to look under the car, or you yourself can have a quick look. Is there an oil stain in where you park your car?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> First of all, thank you for all the replies, whether related or irrelevant to the transmission. The sense of humour of some members has certainly given me some distractions. Confession here to my boss, although I am 100% certain she is not an audience of this forum, I have not made much progress this week (yes, but you see me online).
> 
> While I am still waiting for a detail breakdown for this astronomical task, can I ask if this is the moment to let go the car? Has it passed the point when things start to fail and break one after another? Personally, I do not mind to bite the bullet this time but what if the engine breaks in the coming months or years? Now, I would like to talk about the dealer. Perhaps they are trained to sweet talk their customers, but if they wanted my business so bad, they did not have to tell me a used transmission unit would be used (if I understand them correctly). They said it would come with one-year warranty for both parts and labour, but I would say the odd for this donor unit to fail after the 12-month mark is high. Then I will be drowned in a vicious cycle of replacing transmission?
> 
> ...


So they changed your fluid & pan gasket !

No mention of filter change though . . . Even though it was all apart . It could have ( SHOULD HAVE) been done at the time.
Labor was already paid to access it !
All you needed was the part. A filter.
Why did they NOT do this ?
It's not on the invoice


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> This sounds like a procedure to check engine oil level, which I think I learnt that from you and another member a year ago. Briefly, this is what happened before posting on UP.net - Out of frustration, I stopped at a gas station, opened my trunk and checked the maintenance record, and bought the exact same oil. Then I poured all its content into the engine until the low engine oil warning came off.


Oh. You might want to tell us a bit more about that. Are you talking about a prior incident some time ago. If so, water under the bridge. But if you want to keep your car a long time...... actually I just recall what I advised before..... check your oil level, with the dipstick, every time you gas up. Don't wait for the light. Just make it a habit to pop the hood when you gas up. I said that before and I'm sayin' it again.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I never know there is a dipstick for transmission fluid. If you read my reply to another member, I believe the dealer has refilled the fluid after sealing the transmission pan. It goes without saying that this is under the assumption that they have done the job right.


From what @Older Chauffeur said there may well be no dipstick. You have to check the level from under the car (bummer!). Again, have a mechanic do this. Don't drive the car too much. I would NOT pay $200 to have _that_ done, but if you already brought the car in, still cheaper than a new trans.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> So they changed your fluid & pan gasket !


I am thinking that the leak they thought they were fixing with a new pan gasket did not address the issue. Should have, but didn't. There may be a tiny rock hole in the pan, and it's been leaking (still) ever since that work, and the fluid finally got low enough to where the torque converter did not have enough juice to do its job until the fluid warms up and expands.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> I am thinking that the leak they thought they were fixing with a new pan gasket did not address the issue. Should have, but didn't. There may be a tiny rock hole in the pan, and it's been leaking (still) ever since that work, and the fluid finally got low enough to where the torque converter did not have enough juice to do its job until the fluid warms up and expands.


I have Learned SYNTHETIC oils retain properties in both low & high heat.
Power steering.
Transmission.
Brake fluid.
Motor oil.

Filter should have been changed.


----------



## unhogal (3 mo ago)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hello fellow drivers, My car is a 2004 Lexus LS 430 with approximately 150k+ miles. No major repairs throughout ownership. Excluding wear and tear such as brakes, tyres and suspension, minor ones are the door actuators, oil leak (engine gasket) and cruise control. Now, I am hit with a $6000 bill for the transmission. Anyone with the ability of making logical judgement would sell the car in the blink of an eye but my heart often overrides the brain. A few months ago, the car was sluggish occasionally going in reverse but once it was given enough time to warm up, it reversed without any problems. Fast forward to last week, instead of difficulty in reverse, the car was sluggish to accelerate. Again, the car drove fine after a few minutes. Two days ago, the car did not move upon start up unless the engine hit 2000 rpm, which is ridiculous. My experience is that the car only hits 2000 rpm or above when travelling 60 mph+. Although as ignorant as I am, I do not need a dealer to tell me the transmission is failing. What it is beyond comprehension is that at this astronomical repair cost, the dealer would only put a re-manufactured one to my car. If the donor car has more or less the same mileage as my car, if not more, it is just a matter of time for the donor transmission to fail. Perhaps I may be better off to roll the dice, buy a used transmission from eBay and pray a transmission shop will do the job right at a fraction of the cost. The pain of losing my love is still excruciating and certainly I do not want to experience anything similar again (over the years, I have developed bonding of some kind with this car). Selling it is the last thing I hope for. Are Toyotas made to last? I will leave this to your judgment. My answer to that would be 'depends'. Honestly with the age of this car, it is understandable that something starts to fail. As with my other newer LS, a failing suspension at 26k miles is ridiculous. This is why my jaw drops each time reading stories of Prius / Camry / Corolla that never breaks at unbelievably high miles. Why is not the case for Lexus? Thank you for taking the time to read.


 all depends on the way you drove the car and if you changed the transition fluid at regular intervals. It wouldn't surprise me to know that it was never changed ! you might want to change the fluid and filter now ! from what you are describing it may be bad fluid and a clogged filter try it can't hurt AL


----------



## Coolkitty1995 (Apr 21, 2019)

unhogal said:


> all depends on the way you drove the car and if you changed the transition fluid at regular intervals. It wouldn't surprise me to know that it was never changed ! you might want to change the fluid and filter now ! from what you are describing it may be bad fluid and a clogged filter try it can't hurt AL





MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hello fellow drivers,
> 
> My car is a 2004 Lexus LS 430 with approximately 150k+ miles. No major repairs throughout ownership. Excluding wear and tear such as brakes, tyres and suspension, minor ones are the door actuators, oil leak (engine gasket) and cruise control. Now, I am hit with a $6000 bill for the transmission. Anyone with the ability of making logical judgement would sell the car in the blink of an eye but my heart often overrides the brain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coolkitty1995 (Apr 21, 2019)

I had a similar problem with my sonata. It was a clogged up catalytic converter. Much cheaper to replace.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> So they changed your fluid & pan gasket !
> 
> No mention of filter change though . . . Even though it was all apart . It could have ( SHOULD HAVE) been done at the time.
> Labor was already paid to access it !
> ...


Toyota dealer should have known better. This is why they are called stealerships…

Some pans have filter attached, but I think the filter is separate on this transmission…

Probably a 5 min job to change filter…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Coolkitty1995 said:


> I had a similar problem with my sonata. It was a clogged up catalytic converter. Much cheaper to replace.


Good point… This to can cause severe power issues…


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

To the OP: Take the car from the dealer and to a transmission shop or any reputable repair shop. By the way you spelled tire (tyre) I'm going to assume you are in Europe. I believe the rule still applies there, dealers are notorious for overcharging. Perhaps you do not need a new transmission and these other fixes suggested will take care of the problem? The dealer probably won't tell you that.

Next understand a rebuilt transmission is not the same as a junk yard transmission. As the name indicates this is an old transmission that has been rebuilt with new parts, nearly the same as a new transmission only much cheaper where a used junk yard ****** will fail sooner. 

Given the cost of a replacement car I'd go ahead and drop the thousands it would require to get this fixed. That is not a lot of miles for a Toyota product.


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Diagnis


tohunt4me said:


> Exactly. I would replace filter & fluid.
> Higher R.P.M.s are causing it to shift. So it may be a clog.dirt. changing filter would REVEAL excess metal particles indicating excessive band wear.
> 
> Cheapest place to start besides computer diagnostic tests.
> [/QUOTE diagnostics are free in most cases. Don’t listen to these shade tree mechanics. Take it to the shop and they will be cheaper than buying a trabby And going to mechanic. I replaced a transmission last year for $2600. 2 year 24 k mile warranty. No questions asked.


----------



## Racer (May 7, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hello fellow drivers,
> 
> My car is a 2004 Lexus LS 430 with approximately 150k+ miles. No major repairs throughout ownership. Excluding wear and tear such as brakes, tyres and suspension, minor ones are the door actuators, oil leak (engine gasket) and cruise control. Now, I am hit with a $6000 bill for the transmission. Anyone with the ability of making logical judgement would sell the car in the blink of an eye but my heart often overrides the brain.
> 
> ...


You should be able to get a 3 year warranty with your rebuilt $6,000.00 transmission. I did about 3 weeks ago. I paid $5,700. for a rebuilt transmission for my 2017 Tahoe with 175.000 miles on it. Got a 3 year warranty. Good luck!


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Terrible advice . All over the place . Unless you want to go the dealer way , find an independent shop and buy a used transmission with a guarantee .
Either that or junk the car . Old luxury cars are not for everyone .


----------



## John_in_NY (Oct 22, 2016)

2004? That's an old car. I would part with it if I were you.
Or maybe hold on to it, I wouldn't be surprised if the government passed another cash for clunker's program To help people buy an EV.
Don't forget, A Lexus car is basically a luxury Toyota vehicle.
I worked for a car service at a local airport, we ran 2015 and 2016 Toyota Camry hybrids.
Other than changing oil and doing the brakes , before covid shut the company down, most of the cars had over 250000 miles on them with no major issues.
Also consider, the driver's knowingly beat the h*** out of the cars spinning wheels in the snow and ice, Running over curbs, Driving at very high speeds which we were able to monitor.
One downside was the battery was located in the trunk, but I believe after the 2019 model they put the battery elsewhere, I think under the back seat.
But I tell you what, you wanna talk about a reliable vehicle, that's the one. Even the non hybrid.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

1. Never use the dealership!

2. Find a mechanic that does high performance cars because they tend to be better at fixing things and cost less than the dealership.

3. The company I worked for had a 2004 Honda CRV where the transmission went out and had it replaced for 3k with labor from a shop that I knew that did quality work and the CRV is still running.

My Point?

Simple, the dealership want you to trade the older model in so they can sell you a newer model, so go to a private mechanic that does sports cars and you will be happier.

FYI: Lexus IS made by Toyota as noted before.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

John_in_NY said:


> 2004? That's an old car. I would part with it if I were you.
> Or maybe hold on to it, I wouldn't be surprised if the government passed another cash for clunker's program To help people buy an EV.
> Don't forget, A Lexus car is basically a luxury Toyota vehicle.
> I worked for a car service at a local airport, we ran 2015 and 2016 Toyota Camry hybrids.
> ...


 Good to hear the batteries on those Camrys lasted that long, that was my big reservation in getting a hybrid.


----------



## Rufrider (Mar 26, 2021)

Find an independent transmission repair shop and stay away from the dealer, thei dont want to work on the old of a vehicle when did you last service the ******. try changing the fluid and filter at an independent shop not jiffy or quick lube joints .


----------



## injunred73 (10 mo ago)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hello fellow drivers,
> 
> My car is a 2004 Lexus LS 430 with approximately 150k+ miles. No major repairs throughout ownership. Excluding wear and tear such as brakes, tyres and suspension, minor ones are the door actuators, oil leak (engine gasket) and cruise control. Now, I am hit with a $6000 bill for the transmission. Anyone with the ability of making logical judgement would sell the car in the blink of an eye but my heart often overrides the brain.
> 
> ...



Any transmission repair/replacement chain like aamco would replace it at a fraction of the cost.

Lexus is Toyota, its just their luxury line under another name, especially in 2004 they were built on the same assembly lines.

Did you ever change the trans fluid? If not i wouldn't change it now, most shops will tell you if you have high miles and never changed the fluid then it could actually cause problems to change it now.

I will make 1 recommendation that might keep you running a few more years without repair....

LUCAS makes a trans fluid additive designed for slipping and failing transmissions, you can buy it in any auto parts store and when i used to work in mechanic shops every mechanic would swear by it. It's not a fix but more of a bandaid, i've heard people get 50k more miles out of trans or engine by using their additives.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Just about every post here is just a repeat of the other posts before it… 🥳


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hello fellow drivers,
> 
> My car is a 2004 Lexus LS 430 with approximately 150k+ miles. No major repairs throughout ownership. Excluding wear and tear such as brakes, tyres and suspension, minor ones are the door actuators, oil leak (engine gasket) and cruise control. Now, I am hit with a $6000 bill for the transmission. Anyone with the ability of making logical judgement would sell the car in the blink of an eye but my heart often overrides the brain.
> 
> ...


Because Toyota’s are cheaper/easier to maintain than Lexus and more mechanics know how to work on them properly.


----------



## Mohuff (Oct 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hello fellow drivers,
> 
> My car is a 2004 Lexus LS 430 with approximately 150k+ miles. No major repairs throughout ownership. Excluding wear and tear such as brakes, tyres and suspension, minor ones are the door actuators, oil leak (engine gasket) and cruise control. Now, I am hit with a $6000 bill for the transmission. Anyone with the ability of making logical judgement would sell the car in the blink of an eye but my heart often overrides the brain.
> 
> ...


Maybe try asking on a Toyota group page.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

John_in_NY said:


> 2004? That's an old car. I would part with it if I were you.
> Or maybe hold on to it, I wouldn't be surprised if the government passed another cash for clunker's program To help people buy an EV.
> Don't forget, A Lexus car is basically a luxury Toyota vehicle.
> I worked for a car service at a local airport, we ran 2015 and 2016 Toyota Camry hybrids.
> ...


I am driving a 2021 Cam and it runs great and has great fuel efficiency!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Good to hear the batteries on those Camrys lasted that long, that was my big reservation in getting a hybrid.


Got a 2006 Ford Escape Hybrid.
Batteries still going strong.
Toyota Liscenced technology.
16 years. But . . . You can NOT let them lay up.
They must be run a few times a week.
Keep them charged.

You lay one up for a month, Death to old Hybrid batteries.
Must keep up with battery cooling system also.
Ford uses coolant fan & filter.
( liquid coolant tank right Next to radiator reserve coolant tank in Ford )
Filter must be changed also.


----------



## John_in_NY (Oct 22, 2016)

I just re-read the original post, sorry, it sounds like a transmission problem. But, read on anyway. Lol.>>>
Your car has an in tank fuel filter. Get a fuel pressure test, especialy at 2-2.5 k rpms.

When I owned a taxi service many years ago, i used to run Ford crown victorias and Lincoln town cars.
I used to get the poloce cars at the state auction in Connecticut for anywhere between $3200-$4000.
I had this one situation where the car would rev up very high rpm's, but wouldn't pass on the highway or go up hills fast.
Automatically, we think catalytic converters. I decided to put up $75 for a diagnostic check at a ford dealership.
They came to the conclusion the I had a "rotted and collapsed" exhaust system and added a quote of like $4,000.
I chuckled and left.
I went online and bought an exhaust system pressure test kit and and a fuel pressure test kit.
I removed the oxygen sensors and installed the pressure test kit to find that the exhaust had no pressure built up, another words the catalytic converters were fine.
I then did a fuel pressure test, at idle it was holding around 30 pounds. As I increased the throttle, the pressure dropped down to around 12 pounds.
I jacked up the car, removed the fuel filter, cleaned it off, and attempted to blow through it with my mouth. I almost blew my ear drums out.
It turned out to be a $8 fuel filter. I ran that particular car for another 2 years or so.
Keep us advised.
Could also be you're fuel pump.


----------



## Elitechauffeur1 (4 mo ago)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> To the OP: Take the car from the dealer and to a transmission shop or any reputable repair shop. By the way you spelled tire (tyre) I'm going to assume you are in Europe. I believe the rule still applies there, dealers are notorious for overcharging. Perhaps you do not need a new transmission and these other fixes suggested will take care of the problem? The dealer probably won't tell you that.
> 
> Next understand a rebuilt transmission is not the same as a junk yard transmission. As the name indicates this is an old transmission that has been rebuilt with new parts, nearly the same as a new transmission only much cheaper where a used junk yard **** will fail sooner.
> 
> Given the cost of a replacement car I'd go ahead and drop the thousands it would require to get this fixed. That is not a lot of miles for a Toyota product.


 It's never a good gamble to replace an engine or a transmission used definitely not rebuilt dicey I would just replace the car


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Hmmm Jessica must be a sight too behold. The amount of posts an attention are quite impressive.


----------



## dfaustrum267 (2 mo ago)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hello fellow drivers, My car is a 2004 Lexus LS 430 with approximately 150k+ miles. No major repairs throughout ownership. Excluding wear and tear such as brakes, tyres and suspension, minor ones are the door actuators, oil leak (engine gasket) and cruise control. Now, I am hit with a $6000 bill for the transmission. Anyone with the ability of making logical judgement would sell the car in the blink of an eye but my heart often overrides the brain. A few months ago, the car was sluggish occasionally going in reverse but once it was given enough time to warm up, it reversed without any problems. Fast forward to last week, instead of difficulty in reverse, the car was sluggish to accelerate. Again, the car drove fine after a few minutes. Two days ago, the car did not move upon start up unless the engine hit 2000 rpm, which is ridiculous. My experience is that the car only hits 2000 rpm or above when travelling 60 mph+. Although as ignorant as I am, I do not need a dealer to tell me the transmission is failing. What it is beyond comprehension is that at this astronomical repair cost, the dealer would only put a re-manufactured one to my car. If the donor car has more or less the same mileage as my car, if not more, it is just a matter of time for the donor transmission to fail. Perhaps I may be better off to roll the dice, buy a used transmission from eBay and pray a transmission shop will do the job right at a fraction of the cost. The pain of losing my love is still excruciating and certainly I do not want to experience anything similar again (over the years, I have developed bonding of some kind with this car). Selling it is the last thing I hope for. Are Toyotas made to last? I will leave this to your judgment. My answer to that would be 'depends'. Honestly with the age of this car, it is understandable that something starts to fail. As with my other newer LS, a failing suspension at 26k miles is ridiculous. This is why my jaw drops each time reading stories of Prius / Camry / Corolla that never breaks at unbelievably high miles. Why is not the case for Lexus? Thank you for taking the time to read.


 I drive a Toyota and needs struts but has 220k miles other than breaks the entire drive train runs perfect. My Maxima didn’t need tires for like 6 years. A transmission going on your car doesn’t mean another car like yours with the same miles is due for transmission issues. Sometimes things just break.


----------



## elmersandoval1970 (6 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Toyota dealer should have known better. This is why they are called stealerships…
> 
> Some pans have filter attached, but I think the filter is separate on this transmission…
> 
> Probably a 5 min job to change filter…


Guess what? Toyota dealer want’s to charge me $3200 to replace my Prius timing cover gasket. Parts are less than $100😡


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

As always, I appreciate all the inputs. Yesterday, my service advisor delivered a bad news. The parts department is still struggling with finding a remanufactured transmission unit. He said that if nothing could found be by Tuesday, I would need to drive my car as it is. 

It is irresponsible and ridiculous of Lexus of not making the parts after a model is discontinued. Do they really expect their cars can run in perpetuity? Perhaps, this is a strategy like a member said, to sell me a newer model? No, thanks. I have a successor model (2015 LS 460L) whose front air suspension strut broke when it only had 26k miles. Had it been not under warranty at the time, that $1000k repair would have been from my pocket. There should never be a shortage of LS 500 buyers, whether new or used, but certainly that would not be me. Lexus has already ruined the reputation in my mind. 

Some have asked whether the transmission fluid has ever been changed before. I believe it was first changed during the 120k mile service. The sluggish reverse or acceleration did not develop until a few months ago. The transmission leak was also fixed promptly. This is the car I thought I would drive to the grave. In conjunction with the bonding that is developed over the years, I am committed to restoring the car to its former glory. Since my love passed away, I have been living like a walking dead. I cannot afford to experience the pain again from also losing this car. 

Back to the repair, the service advisor has recommended a transmission shop. However, this is not going to address the root of the problem. How much life do you expect from a used transmission unit whose source is most likely from a junk yard or stolen / flooded car, you name it?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> As always, I appreciate all the inputs. Yesterday, my service advisor delivered a bad news. The parts department is still struggling with finding a remanufactured transmission unit. He said that if nothing could found be by Tuesday, I would need to drive my car as it is.
> 
> It is irresponsible and ridiculous of Lexus of not making the parts after a model is discontinued. Do they really expect their cars can run in perpetuity? Perhaps, this is a strategy like a member said, to sell me a newer model? No, thanks. I have a successor model (2015 LS 460L) whose front air suspension strut broke when it only had 26k miles. Had it been not under warranty at the time, that $1000k repair would have been from my pocket. There should never be a shortage of LS 500 buyers, whether new or used, but certainly that would not be me. Lexus has already ruined the reputation in my mind.
> 
> ...


Before continuing with the transmission repair have a reliable shop check to see if one of your catalytic converters is plugged.

Another member in this thread had mentioned similar symptoms with a plugged cat.


----------



## astroboy9000 (2 mo ago)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hello fellow drivers, My car is a 2004 Lexus LS 430 with approximately 150k+ miles. No major repairs throughout ownership. Excluding wear and tear such as brakes, tyres and suspension, minor ones are the door actuators, oil leak (engine gasket) and cruise control. Now, I am hit with a $6000 bill for the transmission. Anyone with the ability of making logical judgement would sell the car in the blink of an eye but my heart often overrides the brain. A few months ago, the car was sluggish occasionally going in reverse but once it was given enough time to warm up, it reversed without any problems. Fast forward to last week, instead of difficulty in reverse, the car was sluggish to accelerate. Again, the car drove fine after a few minutes. Two days ago, the car did not move upon start up unless the engine hit 2000 rpm, which is ridiculous. My experience is that the car only hits 2000 rpm or above when travelling 60 mph+. Although as ignorant as I am, I do not need a dealer to tell me the transmission is failing. What it is beyond comprehension is that at this astronomical repair cost, the dealer would only put a re-manufactured one to my car. If the donor car has more or less the same mileage as my car, if not more, it is just a matter of time for the donor transmission to fail. Perhaps I may be better off to roll the dice, buy a used transmission from eBay and pray a transmission shop will do the job right at a fraction of the cost. The pain of losing my love is still excruciating and certainly I do not want to experience anything similar again (over the years, I have developed bonding of some kind with this car). Selling it is the last thing I hope for. Are Toyotas made to last? I will leave this to your judgment. My answer to that would be 'depends'. Honestly with the age of this car, it is understandable that something starts to fail. As with my other newer LS, a failing suspension at 26k miles is ridiculous. This is why my jaw drops each time reading stories of Prius / Camry / Corolla that never breaks at unbelievably high miles. Why is not the case for Lexus? Thank you for taking the time to read.


 As a certified mechanic I would recommend getting one from an auto recycler and have a mechanic shop install it. Cheapest option and it will last. No car is invincible but Lexus IS the closest thing to it.


----------



## Pedro Plascencia (Nov 6, 2017)

dfaustrum267 said:


> I drive a Toyota and needs struts but has 220k miles other than breaks the entire drive train runs perfect. My Maxima didn’t need tires for like 6 years. A transmission going on your car doesn’t mean another car like yours with the same miles is due for transmission issues. Sometimes things just break.


Maybe preventive maintenance was not performed?


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

dfaustrum267 said:


> I drive a Toyota and needs struts but has 220k miles other than breaks the entire drive train runs perfect. My Maxima didn’t need tires for like 6 years. A transmission going on your car doesn’t mean another car like yours with the same miles is due for transmission issues. Sometimes things just break.
> [/QUOTE





MyJessicaLS430 said:


> As always, I appreciate all the inputs. Yesterday, my service advisor delivered a bad news. The parts department is still struggling with finding a remanufactured transmission unit. He said that if nothing could found be by Tuesday, I would need to drive my car as it is.
> 
> It is irresponsible and ridiculous of Lexus of not making the parts after a model is discontinued. Do they really expect their cars can run in perpetuity? Perhaps, this is a strategy like a member said, to sell me a newer model? No, thanks. I have a successor model (2015 LS 460L) whose front air suspension strut broke when it only had 26k miles. Had it been not under warranty at the time, that $1000k repair would have been from my pocket. There should never be a shortage of LS 500 buyers, whether new or used, but certainly that would not be me. Lexus has already ruined the reputation in my mind.
> 
> ...


I have a 2016 Cherokee 390k I do all my own work and stuff I don’t have the tools for have a private mechanic I go to for the more heavy lifting. For parts try car parts pro.com to find a used transmission and find a local mechanic…. Not a rip off dealer to install the transmission


----------



## lambentlimited (8 mo ago)

You think that's bad? I drive a 2013 Range Rover Evoque and deliver with Uber in it. I have to get my timing done for $3700 in December. It's at 136xxx now and I bought it at 118xxx.

I am honestly not mad about it. I have it wrapped with Carvertise and work two apps at once. I'm currently sitting outside a warehouse waiting on packages whole getting paid a "guaranteed minimum wage". Then I'll turn on Uber while delivering packages and do food runs on the way back. I make $20+ hourly doing UE alone. I made $180 yesterday in 6 hours for example. This is Texas as well, where the minimum wage is still $7.25.

My plan is to trade it in for another vehicle next year. Either outright selling it and buying something cheaper or using it as a down payment for something. Probably a cargo van so I can do larger deliveries.

Consider alternative transportation if that's your situation. You could get an electric scooter or ebike and do local runs with no gas/insurance costs. Just use your car to position you to better spots. Maybe get a generator and a spare battery to swap out so you can drive longer.

I have this all through an LLC so I do it mostly to build credit. I'll eventually be able to just finance without anything through the business. I love my Evoque but it's just a work vehicle. I don't have full coverage but have PIP so unless I'm at fault or don't go to the hospital then I'm covered for another vehicle.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

lambentlimited said:


> You think that's bad? I drive a 2013 Range Rover Evoque


There's your problem right there. These cars are the most unreliable cars on the road today in addition to being overpriced.


----------



## MRJdriver (May 19, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hello fellow drivers,
> 
> My car is a 2004 Lexus LS 430 with approximately 150k+ miles. No major repairs throughout ownership. Excluding wear and tear such as brakes, tyres and suspension, minor ones are the door actuators, oil leak (engine gasket) and cruise control. Now, I am hit with a $6000 bill for the transmission. Anyone with the ability of making logical judgement would sell the car in the blink of an eye but my heart often overrides the brain.
> 
> ...





MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hello fellow drivers,
> 
> My car is a 2004 Lexus LS 430 with approximately 150k+ miles. No major repairs throughout ownership. Excluding wear and tear such as brakes, tyres and suspension, minor ones are the door actuators, oil leak (engine gasket) and cruise control. Now, I am hit with a $6000 bill for the transmission. Anyone with the ability of making logical judgement would sell the car in the blink of an eye but my heart often overrides the brain.
> 
> ...


Maybe I’m confused but what platform can you drive on Uber with any 2004? Isn’t there a cutoff year for delivery or Uber Eats? If there is, I would be hesitant to invest in a car that won’t qualify in a short amount of time. I doubt you’d get $6000 selling a great running Lexus unless it was a 7 seater or a lux model . But $6000 is a great down payment on a newer Toyota Corolla or the like. If I am missing something, please let me know.


----------



## tomomiller05 (2 mo ago)

dfaustrum267 said:


> I drive a Toyota and needs struts but has 220k miles other than breaks the entire drive train runs perfect. My Maxima didn’t need tires for like 6 years. A transmission going on your car doesn’t mean another car like yours with the same miles is due for transmission issues. Sometimes things just break.


 I was told to not love anything that can't love you back. It's a piece of metal. A remanufactured transmission can last as long as a new one. That's why it's so expensive. Keep the car if you must but, you should really get anot.er car if possible.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Wooow . Some of these guys are out if their minds on their car choices .


----------



## John_in_NY (Oct 22, 2016)

What city / state are you in? There has to be a good rebuild shop nearby.
I used to take my taxis to a hole in the wall "sweatshop" transmission rebuilding place in the Bronx. They had people in the basement, cleaning and rebuilding along with a nice fresh coat of silver paint .
They actually gave a 90 day warranty and were a lot cheaper than other shops.
The transmission would outlive the car until I would sell it to someone desperate for a car for $500 to $1,000, usually at 320K miles but still running strong.


----------



## capnscruffy (6 mo ago)

dfaustrum267 said:


> I drive a Toyota and needs struts but has 220k miles other than breaks the entire drive train runs perfect. My Maxima didn’t need tires for like 6 years. A transmission going on your car doesn’t mean another car like yours with the same miles is due for transmission issues. Sometimes things just break.


Do not use dealers service center for vehicles that old. Bring it to a transmission shop.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> As always, I appreciate all the inputs. Yesterday, my service advisor delivered a bad news. The parts department is still struggling with finding a remanufactured transmission unit. He said that if nothing could found be by Tuesday, I would need to drive my car as it is.
> 
> It is irresponsible and ridiculous of Lexus of not making the parts after a model is discontinued. Do they really expect their cars can run in perpetuity? Perhaps, this is a strategy like a member said, to sell me a newer model? No, thanks. I have a successor model (2015 LS 460L) whose front air suspension strut broke when it only had 26k miles. Had it been not under warranty at the time, that $1000k repair would have been from my pocket. There should never be a shortage of LS 500 buyers, whether new or used, but certainly that would not be me. Lexus has already ruined the reputation in my mind.
> 
> ...


Remanufactured means rebuilt, all gaskets and gears that wear are replaced, it’s essentially new.

That being said, search on google for the following term: “JDM transmission near me”. JDM are Japanese imported transmission and engines that are from cats in Japan whose lifecycle is halted by Japanese law: you can’t drive cars in to the ground there, there’s a limit to the mileage you can put on cars, so JDM ships them here where the mileage could be less than 100k miles.

Do some research about this, I’m sure you’ll be pleased, I drive Hondas mainly now, and if ever needed a trans or engine it’s the first place I’d look.


----------



## John_in_NY (Oct 22, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> Wooow . Some of these guys are out if their minds on their car choices .


Especially as a taxi..


----------



## Mohuff (Oct 22, 2017)

elmersandoval1970 said:


> Guess what? Toyota dealer want’s to charge me $3200 to replace my Prius timing cover gasket. Parts are less than $100😡


Just go to a small local shop.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> To the OP: Take the car from the dealer and to a transmission shop or any reputable repair shop. By the way you spelled tire (tyre) I'm going to assume you are in Europe. I believe the rule still applies there, dealers are notorious for overcharging. Perhaps you do not need a new transmission and these other fixes suggested will take care of the problem? The dealer probably won't tell you that.
> 
> Next understand a rebuilt transmission is not the same as a junk yard transmission. As the name indicates this is an old transmission that has been rebuilt with new parts, nearly the same as a new transmission only much cheaper where a used junk yard **** will fail sooner.
> 
> Given the cost of a replacement car I'd go ahead and drop the thousands it would require to get this fixed. That is not a lot of miles for a Toyota product.


Hi, I am actually in the US. When I learnt English in school, I was taught the British way. As funny as it sounds, I am still having a hard time distinguishing between the sounds of c and z in American English.

In fact, the service advisor did take some time to explain to me about the re-manufactured unit. Basically they are all new parts. However, re-building a transmission, in my understanding is to rebuild a particular solenoid to factory standard. When one solenoid fails, it is just a matter of time for others to follow. Now, the dealer is still having a difficulty in finding the parts, because Lexus has discontinued making the parts. This is what I worry about getting a used transmission. It is not different from a ticking bomb, particularly you do not know the source of the transmission. It could be from a flooded car...



injunred73 said:


> Any transmission repair/replacement chain like aamco would replace it at a fraction of the cost.
> 
> Lexus is Toyota, its just their luxury line under another name, especially in 2004 they were built on the same assembly lines.
> 
> ...


I believe it was the transmission first received attention in the 120k mile service. Later, the leak was also fixed. Both were done at the dealer.

Very likely I will need to approach an independent shop, since the dealer is still scavenging for a re-manufactured unit.



MRJdriver said:


> Maybe I’m confused but what platform can you drive on Uber with any 2004? Isn’t there a cutoff year for delivery or Uber Eats? If there is, I would be hesitant to invest in a car that won’t qualify in a short amount of time. I doubt you’d get $6000 selling a great running Lexus unless it was a 7 seater or a lux model . But $6000 is a great down payment on a newer Toyota Corolla or the like. If I am missing something, please let me know.


I have quit doing rideshare for quite a while. Deliveries only. I have a newer LS but not worth the effort with the current pay rate. Over the years, I have developed some bonding with the car. LS is the flagship of Lexus, but like any other car, it depreciates too. This car has always been maintained according to the schedule since the first owner. Selling it would be the last thing I want to do. Besides, who would want an almost 2-decade old car?


----------



## petermacmillan10 (10 mo ago)

For heavens sake install a used transmission at an experienced shop or rebuild it at a local shop and stop listening to the the stealer, Remember the donor car drove into the accident.


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Just another reason to quit doing this pathetic Uber Gig. You aren't paid anything and now you have to worry about fixing your own car because of wear and tear from driving for Uber. When is it going to finally sink in that being a slave for Uber is just dumb. Come on man get a real job.


----------



## PoPotoGo (3 mo ago)

lambentlimited said:


> You think that's bad? I drive a 2013 Range Rover Evoque and deliver with Uber in it. I have to get my timing done for $3700 in December. It's at 136xxx now and I bought it at 118xxx.
> 
> I am honestly not mad about it. I have it wrapped with Carvertise and work two apps at once. I'm currently sitting outside a warehouse waiting on packages whole getting paid a "guaranteed minimum wage". Then I'll turn on Uber while delivering packages and do food runs on the way back. I make $20+ hourly doing UE alone. I made $180 yesterday in 6 hours for example. This is Texas as well, where the minimum wage is still $7.25.
> 
> ...


How embarrassing for you.


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Driving an old beat up Gas Guzzling Land Rover is not smart business. All of your efforts wasted on Uber when you could be working a real job at much better pay. You are embarrassing.


----------



## lambentlimited (8 mo ago)

Markisonit said:


> There's your problem right there. These cars are the most unreliable cars on the road today in addition to being overpriced.





laser1 said:


> Driving an old beat up Gas Guzzling Land Rover is not smart business. All of your efforts wasted on Uber when you could be working a real job at much better pay. You are embarrassing.


It's an Evoque. Not a mid 80s Discovery. You probably couldn't afford it and that's why you're mad. I was a trucker for 6 years and make more now than then. I was joking with my post but if you read my strategy then you'll see I'm covered if anything happens. I make more than 3700 in a month and after that one repair on good for another 100k miles.

What you don't realize is that most new Land Rovers use the Ford Ecoboost in the USA, one of the most common and reliable gas motors out there.

It's honestly a great vehicle and works great for deliveries due to being AWD, and I'm in a hilly city. There's traction control settings for rain/snow/gravel. I also get a lot of compliments for style. I only get 20 MPG, though.

The thing is that I don't just do UE, although I did for a few months. I've made 1200 in a week doing it alone, and the minimum wage here is 7.25.

I have another gig app delivering packages that pays for when you wait at the warehouse. I turn UE on while delivering to take short runs along the way or get runs going back to the warehouse. I also have a 20 hour part-time Amazon job and deliver to/from work. It's about 8 miles to Amazon from my place, then another 8 to the warehouse, so I basically use UE to get paid to travel between areas. I also use it late nights when the other jobs are closed.

It ultimately works out better than just UE because I put way less wear and tear on my vehicle. My Amazon job is only 18 an hour but it's just 4 hour days. I still make 150+ a day and work 6-7 days a week. I don't dont even work 8 hours a day, usually 6 or 7, and a lot of that is waiting around.

As for everyone else, Uber and UE is a good business opportunity. I make way more than a 9-5 just doing UE. I've been diamond status for 6 months. Sure there's car stuff but get insurance and possibly a maintenance plan if you can afford it. Consider selling your car and getting another or using another means of transportation. I bet someone delivering on a scooter would make a killing doing it and it's something I'm considering doing. As for me, I could sell my car broken for over 10k and buy another good car. If I do sell I'm going electric. Just plan appropriately and build for the future. Do an LLC and build credit while you can. That way in a few years you can spin off your business into any other business you want. These people are haters and you're wrong no matter what you do in their eyes. I'm surprised they're not kicked off the forum.

My other reason for doing UE is that I'm finishing my bachelor's at ASU, so it's entirely free. I'm almost done and just need a few more semesters.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

lambentlimited said:


> Ford Ecoboost in the USA, one of the most common and reliable gas motors out there.


OMFGLOL.

The words "ecoboost" and "reliable" don't belong together.


----------



## lambentlimited (8 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> OMFGLOL.
> 
> The words "ecoboost" and "reliable" don't belong together.


An inline 4 with a timing chain and direct injection compared to a v-8 or rotary engines with timing belts are far more reliable. Look at any Ford work truck. They're all 3.5 Ecoboost these days.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Look in Yelp to find high reviews for a quality affordable transmission place or Google maps, read reviews

Or

Go to a different dealership....they are not all the same.

once working as a car buyer, "sometimes" rebuilt engines or transmission are nothing but a crap shoot....a gamble...same as buying anything refurbished

Love your Creator, people are lost loving things. Things are meant to be used. 

It's like your dinner... you ate, consumed it already. Preventative maintenance helps keeping the vehicles in good working order. When the vehicle was first displaying issues, should have been repaired most likely

Key take your vehicle in for preventative maintenance ... Pay a little now or a lot later



dfaustrum267 said:


> I drive a Toyota and needs struts but has 220k miles other than breaks the entire drive train runs perfect. My Maxima didn’t need tires for like 6 years. A transmission going on your car doesn’t mean another car like yours with the same miles is due for transmission issues. Sometimes things just break.


..


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hello fellow drivers,
> 
> My car is a 2004 Lexus LS 430 with approximately 150k+ miles. No major repairs throughout ownership. Excluding wear and tear such as brakes, tyres and suspension, minor ones are the door actuators, oil leak (engine gasket) and cruise control. Now, I am hit with a $6000 bill for the transmission. Anyone with the ability of making logical judgement would sell the car in the blink of an eye but my heart often overrides the brain.
> 
> ...


----------



## John_in_NY (Oct 22, 2016)

Reading some of these stories and seeing what mechanics make and how they rip people off really makes me consider consider changing my career.
Where I live we have a place called Mavis tires, they lure you in with reasonable tire prices but then tell you you need repairs and unfortunately a lot of people fall for it.

Some dealerships are getting $100 per hour, I know them mechanic is not making that much, but oh my God.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

John_in_NY said:


> Reading some of these stories and seeing what mechanics make and how they rip people off really makes me consider consider changing my career.
> Where I live we have a place called Mavis tires, they lure you in with reasonable tire prices but then tell you you need repairs and unfortunately a lot of people fall for it.
> 
> Some dealerships are getting $100 per hour, I know them mechanic is not making that much, but oh my God.


My dealer quotes 139.99/hour


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

lambentlimited said:


> Look at any Ford work truck. They're all 3.5 Ecoboost these days.


And talk to the mechanics who work on them. They're as bad - if not worse - as the old 3 valve 5.4 liter Tritons. Absolute garbage. 

I was a Ford guy since way back - 7.3 liter powerstroke diesel possibly one of the best engines of it's kind. When they ditched that for the 6.0 liter based on the International motor, their quality took a dive directly into the shitter. Now, they're plagued with electonic problems and the 6.7 liter diesel is complete shit as well. 

EcoBoost does not hold up in the long run. Just ask anybody beyond the 150k-200k mile mark how they feel. Meanwhile, my old E-350 with 475k miles on it keeps on trucking.


----------



## danithomme (7 mo ago)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Hello fellow drivers,
> 
> My car is a 2004 Lexus LS 430 with approximately 150k+ miles. No major repairs throughout ownership. Excluding wear and tear such as brakes, tyres and suspension, minor ones are the door actuators, oil leak (engine gasket) and cruise control. Now, I am hit with a $6000 bill for the transmission. Anyone with the ability of making logical judgement would sell the car in the blink of an eye but my heart often overrides the brain.
> 
> ...


Are you sure about the mileage on the car? 150k miles for a 2004 is very low miles. And you're an Uber driver which means you're putting a lot of miles on the car. I drove Uber with a 2008 Honda and I had almost 300k on that car. A transmission made by Toyota/Lexus should last longer than 150k miles. Perhaps it's something else, as many people have already said. Plus, when deciding what to do you can't let your feelings for the car influence your decision making. It's a machine after all, not a person, and it might not even be worth 6k. If the car is worth less than what it would cost to fix it then it's time to move on to your next car. Hopefully, it's not the transmission.


----------

